# My PID Controller I just finished



## thekrazyraven (May 14, 2014)

Hey everyone I just finished this thing 

I hope to use this thread to help anyone who wants to build one, because when I was looking to build one there was not really any how to's. Fortunately im very mechanically inclined and have a strong grasp on electrical systems (i fix smashed up mercedes for a living) so I was able to figure it out as a went. Hopefully anyone thats interested in making these i can provide some insight into how its done.

so heres a parts list, i think i got everything from amazon because im lazy

-AGPtek[emoji]174[/emoji] Dual Digital F/C PID Temperature Control Controller TA4-SSR With 2 Alarms (this model outputs dc voltage on pins 3 and 4 so connect the fan to this)



```
Amico AC 10A 250V IEC320 C14 Inlet Module with Neon Lamp Rocker Switch and Fuse Holder (I used a computer power supply cable to plug into this, from the back of the outlet run the power to the switch, then from there to pins 1 and 2 and polarity doesn't matter)
```

-The gray plate its all mounted to is a 6x6x6 outdoor waterproof junction box from home depot.

-k type thermocouple (2 wire) this goes to pins 7 and 8
	
	



```
Brushless DC Blower Fan 12V HT-07530D12 75x75x30mm 2pin Two ball bearing (this connects to pins 3 and 4)
```


----------



## smoking b (May 14, 2014)

Looks good man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   PID controllers are cheap & easy to build yourself & really handy. Nice job


----------



## 2010ultra (May 14, 2014)

here is one i built out of the same controller. i put mine in a box and waterproofed it. im running a 10 cfm fan on 110 volt with an ssr.













IMG_20130914_113640_603.jpg



__ 2010ultra
__ Sep 14, 2013


















IMG_20140326_184936_681.jpg



__ 2010ultra
__ Mar 26, 2014


----------



## thekrazyraven (May 14, 2014)

2010ultra said:


> here is one i built out of the same controller. i put mine in a box and waterproofed it. im running a 10 cfm fan on 110 volt with an ssr.


what are you running off the SSR?


----------



## 2010ultra (May 14, 2014)

running the 110 volt fan for the firebox.


----------



## thekrazyraven (May 14, 2014)

2010ultra said:


> running the 110 volt fan for the firebox.


ah, im just running a DC fan off the output for a SSR


----------

